# Honolulu, Hawaii



## kathleenpeyer (Oct 15, 2015)

Looking for a 1-bedroom week from Nov 21 - 27/28 near Waikiki where we would not need a car. 

Thanks
Kathy


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Oct 22, 2015)

*Waikiki*

Still looking


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Nov 3, 2015)

*Waikiki*

Got it!

Thank you ev1 for all your PMs, tips and offers.


----------

